# Contour cutting heat transfer paper



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I'm trying contour cutting for the first time. I'm printing on Paropy Dark from Joto.
The Roland is finding the art and cutting precisely where it should... but.... the smaller shapes are picking up off the backing paper during the cutting process instead of holding in place. So now I have lettering all over the place.

What setting do I need to be adjusting... and in which direction?
My settings are currently set perfectly for MultiCut vinyl.


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm certainly no expert but have had a roland gx 24 for a number of months now..... so in my humble opinion, you may want to look at decreasing the cutting force.
I find doing a "test" for all new materials helpful.

Hope this is helps.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

The test pattern isn't showing much. I adjusted pressure and they all peel away nicely when I test them, but stay in place until I'm ready.

I have increased my pressure as high as 150, that cuts through both layers. 110 is where I started. 130 gives the same results as 110. And 90 doesn't do a complete cut, but at least it doesn't pick the art up.

I'm wondering if it has to do with the level of detail? Does heat transfer need really large art relative to vinyl? My font is about 36. Is this enough or asking too much of the media?

Or do I need a sharper blade for this? Is it a simple drag issue? I'm not having any problems with vinyl cutting though.


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sure someone will have exactly the answer you're looking for - just wondering where all the expert helpers are ??
I really don't know what the remedy in this case is but I too will be interested to find out now myself, just in case I ever run into the same problem.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for trying Donna.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Since you are cutting very thin paper you probably should do less force. I did my cutting at 70. Can't do another test now as I sold my Roland. When I did contour cutting, I used opaque for darks from Imprintables


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There are two things to look at. First, you can try slowing your speed down and make sure that you are using the 60 degree blade (which is designed for detail cutting). Your distributor that sold you the cutter should be able to tell you how to do this. 

The second thing has to do with the release characteristics of the transfer paper and how it stays to the paper backing. You can always try another type of transfer paper to see if the results are different. Some papers weed much easier than others. In your case, you might have a paper that weeds to easy for the designs you are doing. I have never used that paper so I don't want to say for sure if this is the case.

Hope this helps you out in finding the best solution. When you find the solution, please post it up for others in the future.

Mark


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm getting ready for a trade show tomorrow, so I probably won't have time to experiment again until Thursday.
I'll post whatever results I get... good or bad.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....you might try asking Chani.........
she knows alot about cutting transfer papers....

you also might want to check this thread out.......maybe it can help....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t45799.html


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I tried playing with it again. I found the speed settings, but they made no difference. I used the settings my book recommended, they didn't work. The only thing I cannot try is using a 45Deg blade... which I just discovered, is what the manufacturer recommends.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> I tried playing with it again. I found the speed settings, but they made no difference. I used the settings my book recommended, they didn't work. The only thing I cannot try is using a 45Deg blade... which I just discovered, is what the manufacturer recommends.


Did you ever resolve this problem with the JOTO paper and contour cutting???


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the follow up.
Funds are tight right now, so I've decided to wait to get the new blade some time when cash flow is better. I have half a dozen spare 60deg blades that are doing the job for everything else, so this project is taking a back seat.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> Thanks for the follow up.
> Funds are tight right now, so I've decided to wait to get the new blade some time when cash flow is better. I have half a dozen spare 60deg blades that are doing the job for everything else, so this project is taking a back seat.


 
COOL!
I do know about tight funds!
It will get better! 

I do not have a Roland cutter, BUT....I do have a GRAPHTEC ce5000-60 which is similar to the Roland!
I have a 45° blade & a 60° blade.
AND.... I have some JOTO dark paper too!!!

I will try to contour cut the JOTO paper after I learn how to cut JPSS.

......If it cuts or if it does not ....I will let you know!


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Thanks.
I'm not using the Paropy Dark which is what I think you are talking about, I'm using the Paropy Print n Cut. I believe the difference was what ink/printer it uses. Mine is the one for inkjet printers.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> Thanks.
> I'm not using the Paropy Dark which is what I think you are talking about, I'm using the Paropy Print n Cut. I believe the difference was what ink/printer it uses. Mine is the one for inkjet printers.


 
"Paropy Print n Cut" is for light or dark shirts? i.e.... is this a transparent film or an opaque film?
(just describing in case anyone else reads this who doesn't know)

I have a JOTO rep...his name is David.... I will have to call him tomorrow about this material.... I did not see it on their website......??????

I use inkjet printers and laser printers.
No solvent printers yet?


Aren't "print and cut" materials usually for use w/ the solvent/eco-solvent inks???...like the versacam printer/cutter???


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> I'm trying contour cutting for the first time. I'm printing on Paropy Dark from Joto.
> The Roland is finding the art and cutting precisely where it should... but.... the smaller shapes are picking up off the backing paper during the cutting process instead of holding in place. So now I have lettering all over the place.
> 
> What setting do I need to be adjusting... and in which direction?
> My settings are currently set perfectly for MultiCut vinyl.


 
....in your "thread start" above..... you stated that you are using "PAROPY DARK".....did you mean to say "paropy print and cut"....???
I am confused....LOL.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

David is my rep too.
The Print n Cut paper is listed with their multi-cut products. It is page 11 of their current pdf brochure I think. It is for inkjets, not eco-solve or other print & cut machines. This product is a paper with a cottony type finish. It is opaque.
So far, I have used it only for making coasters. I cut them using the circle cutter that came with my button machine. I got some juice stains on some of them, so I decided to test the quality. I used hot water and scrubbed. May have used hand soap too, but I don't recall. The juice did not come out, but neither did the print. There was no bleed or blurring or any distortion. The coasters I applied to were the ones from Joto. My customer was very happy with them.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome!
Thanks for the great info.....I might have to try these coasters!!! 

I will give him a call tomorrow.....see if I can get a sample of the "print-n-cut" opaque material.

I will update as soon as I "try" to contour cut this stuff!!!LOL
....did you state that your TEXT was 36 font size?
page size 8.5x11?
right?


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I looked at their online flyer and now I'm as confused as you.
I was sure only one of them was suitable for inkjets.
So, I got out my invoice to see what it said.

IJ Dark Paper Green Grid LT #041108

So, sounds like I knew what I was talking about when I started the thread and lost my way since then.
And that really sucks, because, I just gave some to a friend of mine to use and gave him the instructions for the wrong one. I'm surprised I didn't get a call complaining about it not applying right.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, I don't see any reference to a font size in the chat history and I don't remember. I think it was about 3/4inch tall. It was for a left chest with an earth printed in the centre and the text arcing over and under.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> The test pattern isn't showing much. I adjusted pressure and they all peel away nicely when I test them, but stay in place until I'm ready.
> 
> I have increased my pressure as high as 150, that cuts through both layers. 110 is where I started. 130 gives the same results as 110. And 90 doesn't do a complete cut, but at least it doesn't pick the art up.
> 
> ...


..I found it.....your font size was a 36.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> Ok, I looked at their online flyer and now I'm as confused as you.
> I was sure only one of them was suitable for inkjets.
> So, I got out my invoice to see what it said.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!

I have so much paper floating around here I get confused too!!!
LOL

....OK....SO what I am gathering from what you just stated above....
You DO have the paropy dark paper and that was the one you were trying to contour cut. ....the paper with the light "green grid"????

...not the print n cut after all...???

Just want to make sure I test the right one....lol!


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Yes, that is right.
All my other cuttable material are vinyl, so I know I don't have this confused with any of them.
So, definately Paropy Inkjet Dark with green grid.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....I will let you know what happens.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a 45 deg blade and my settings are 80 force and 80 speed and it works just fine however if your font is 36 thats a pretty small letter and very difficult to work with. the larger the size the easier it is to work with. I don't have a roland I have a sieki tech


----------

